# Fish porn from Willard Bay



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Are you excited yet? Hmmmmmmm? Are you?
OOO°)OO


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Grats sir!

Could be just the pic's, but the Wipers appear to be a little skinney?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Skinny? Not really*

They were all in the 12 to 15 inch range in length except the one. They were all about what you would expect from that length of wiper. All healthy and put up a good tug-of-war.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks like you had a good time. I sure miss my home in Perry.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Man, that place it really on fire lately, eh? Wish I could shake up my plans and go there this weekend.

Nice feesh.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish, I had a blast up there last Saturday and I ma headed up again tomorrow. Hope to get into some Wipers like those on mu fly rod.

Mark


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

@ Mark, did you make it up?

im interested in accomplishing the same. (wipers on the fly)


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> @ Mark, did you make it up?
> 
> im interested in accomplishing the same. (wipers on the fly)


I did go up and did well on the Crappie again. Couldn't get into any wipers yet. A big wiper on my fly rod is becoming a major fishing goal for me this year. I might go up again this weekend and try the southern end of the lake.

Mark


----------

